# Ribble Cycles bad service



## gizzard (Oct 5, 2005)

Has anyone else who lives in the UK had bad service from Ribble Cycles? I am sick of their excuses as to why they cannot take an order and dispatch it the following day – the worst and most frequent being: "Sorry, we're out of stock and we can't tell you when you will get the product you've ordered and paid for". A while back I ordered four rolls of black Deda bar tape only to receive four rolls of ITM white bar tape accompanied by a sorry note! 
I heard just about every conceivable excuse now and I've finally had enough. Every time I deal with this sorry bunch I promise myself it will be the last, and yet I keep going back. We'll, no more. I will be buying from Parker International and Wiggle from now on. At least they seem to have a structure remotely resembling a supply chain management system.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Why did you keep dealing with them in the first place?


----------



## gizzard (Oct 5, 2005)

Fair comment. It's probably the price that seduces me, but like I said, I've finally learned my lesson. It's just that it's taken me a while to get to this point.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

*Te-ribble Cycles..*

Reminds me of the time I went into a coffee shop in York, asked for a cappucino and was told I could only have expresso 'because we've run out of milk' . :mad2: 
Only in Blighty..


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

gizzard said:


> Fair comment. It's probably the price that seduces me, but like I said, I've finally learned my lesson. It's just that it's taken me a while to get to this point.


 
I know what you mean. There is a Restaraunt here in town that me and the wife used to go to, each time we vow to never go back. It takes a few times for it to stick. We haven't been back in two years.


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

I haven't used Ribble for a years now, for the reasons mentioned. Have a look at the Cycling Plus and Road Cycling UK fora for more people who agree.

As well as Parker's and Wiggle, try Oldham Cycle Centre and Total Cycling - both good on prices and delivery


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Wiggle*

I started with and continued using Parker when I lived in the UK. I ordered from Ribble a couple of times and they were certainly the slowest but again, no problems. I found Wiggle to be the best service wise. OOS items were promptly notified, returns not an issue and you card, switch or charge, not debited until actual goods sold.

That being said, I still went to Condor every fortnight to buy something and just look at the new items.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Now you guys have me worried. I ordered a Giordana jacket from them last month and got it in pretty decent time. So, I thought they were pretty good. As a result, I ordered a set of Campy bar end shifts, a Campy Record cassette, a Campy Chorus cassette, and 2 more Giordana jackets. They have charged my card for what looks to be $100 less than the total order amount and I haven't received the package yet. I am sitting here wondering if the package will ever arrive, and if so, if it will be missing an item or two because of the amount left off the charge. Time will tell how this all turns out. I'll be back to let you guys know the result.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm in the US and have ordered several dozen times without any problems so they must be screwing over their countrymen to make me happy. The disgusting thing to me is the stuff gets to me on the US west coast faster than stuff sent from the eastern US.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

You want to talk about shipping. Things from Japan and Taiwan get to me faster than items from the US West Coast and I am on the East Coast. There is something wrong with the USPS, but they will probably state that the reason is because of the postage rates.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

West Coast to East Coast seems to take forever. Typically 5 business days minimum. 

I too have gotten stuff from the UK and Italy faster.


----------



## baking3 (Jul 21, 2004)

It has more to do with corporate supply chain management and shipping method (air or land). I once ordered an iPod with custom engraving from the online Apple Store - got it delivered straight from the plant in China in under 48 hours.


----------



## Chris Oz (Oct 8, 2005)

I have used Ribble a number of times and they are OK. I would agree Ribble can be slow, but I have always got what I ordered. The main reason for using Ribble is that for some things it have a better range than ProBikeKit (PBK). However, if PBK has it I will always use PBK. PBK is fast (I once got an order under 3 days - UK to Australia) and PBK will only offer something if its in stock. With Ribble, I once had to wait a month for some sun glasses because they were on back order.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Just got my Ribble order about a week after I ordered it. It has everything ordered EXCEPT for a Campy Chorus cassette in 11-25. I figured that it would be left out based upon the amount they charged my credit card. Hopefully, they will be sending it soon and not charging me additional shipping for it. The rest of the order checks out fine.


----------



## Perran (Jul 19, 2007)

*Sorry Ribble are a bunch of cowboys*

I have been sent wrong (cheaper0 items and then charged for items that were not sent, were out of stock which to make things worse they said they would not be getting in again, yet they still took my money. I used them 3 times, all 3 times I had the above problems so I haven't used them since. I suggest using ANY of the other suppliers advertising in the Cycle magazines just avoid Ribble. Ignore their prices, cheap is no good if you don't get the goods.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I haven't been charged for things I didn't get, but I haven't always gotten everything I ordered. My last order was for 2 jerseys with a 10% coupon, and the shipping made sense for 2 jerseys. However, they only had one of them, so they sent me the one, and shipping was a little over $20. Not too happy about paying $20 in shipping just for a jersey, but they did write a "sorry, we only had one in stock" note on the invoice. Then, along with a bunch of other clothing and components, I had ordered a Chorus cassette in 11-23, but I never saw it. Wrote them an e-mail a month later, and they said that Campy had not yet released those cassettes. Such is life I guess.


----------



## Welshboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Too many cycling forums in the UK have been choked with rabid anti-Ribble comments, normally from the same muppets who feel the need to 'let the general public know about big, bad Ribble' (somebody call the Washington Post) so I'm a bit disappointed to see the same boring rants here!

FWIW I've used them regularly for the past 12 years and they've screwed up once but have been otherwise faultless. They're cheap and have a wide range to choose from. 

Competition is good and if they were that bad the surely they'd be out of business or on the ropes... and don't call me Shirley.


----------



## Bikes4Ever (Aug 10, 2007)

*Ribble Cycles give me good service*

Ribble Cycles have always given me good service. I agree with Welshboy. Its got to be said that their service has considerably improved over the last few months and the majority of the individuals who have attacked them on the UK websites do seem to be referring to incidents that were years ago.


----------



## TerryDriver (Aug 10, 2007)

*Another good service from me too*

I have ordered from Ribble Cycles over 15 times and always received good service. Its a pitty that all the customers who have had good service don't shout up when somebody complains, but I suppose thats life. I think when dealing with Ribble you've got to bear in mind that they don't offer same day despatch - although last time I talked to them they reckoned they would be offering same day despatch by Autumn 2007.


----------



## t. swartz (Mar 15, 2007)

*Ya'all in the UK are spoiled...*

try dealing with Gita Sporting Goods here in the good old U S of A...the twilight zone indeed...


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Try Excel Sports. Never had an order screwed up. They ship promptly and their site will tell you if an item is out of stock.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've never heard of Ribble Cycles, have no opinion about them, don't know where they are or what kind of merchandise they carry.

What I find curious is that virtually the same instant they were criticized two brand new, never before posted members sprang to their defense. Seems odd to me. Neither of them have posted anything after that.


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

I've used Ribble several times and would not hesitate using them again.


----------



## dbmather (Apr 18, 2006)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I've never heard of Ribble Cycles, have no opinion about them, don't know where they are or what kind of merchandise they carry.
> 
> What I find curious is that virtually the same instant they were criticized two brand new, never before posted members sprang to their defense. Seems odd to me. Neither of them have posted anything after that.


So, what do you think about the first time poster (Perran) who says Ribble is lousy?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

dbmather said:


> So, what do you think about the first time poster (Perran) who says Ribble is lousy?


Good point. I missed the fact that he/she was a 1st time poster. :blush2:


----------



## jsparie (Nov 17, 2006)

*Good service, no problems.*

Just received my frame and some other goods i added after i already place the order. No problems. Just got what i have asked for and at a very good price. Never heard of them before in the Netherlands, but first expeperience was a good one. 

Unfortunately they dindt cut the for for me to exactly fit the frame with the number of spacers i require, but other then that no problems.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

No problems with Ribble shipping to the US for me, like PBK they have good prices on certain items so when that's what I am looking for I use them.

The shipping to the US seems to go just fine.


----------



## steven ward (Feb 26, 2007)

Your right it really is touch and go with delivery times....and they bloody charge. Wiggle and chain reaction for me with the odd total cycling and pro bike kit. Free delivery always 99% next day.


----------



## 110csw (Jul 14, 2008)

I have ordered loads of stuff from Chain Reaction over the last couple of months and had nothing but good service with free shipping ! 
I ordered a pair of Conti Flak Jacket folding tyres a couple of months ago and one came immediately and the other about 7 weeks later, but my card wasn't charged until posting date so I thought that was fair. Good emails to keep me up to date with lack of stock etc. My latest purchase of new wheels with a cassette went well. They even fitted the cassette on rear wheel for free.


----------



## steven ward (Feb 26, 2007)

I believe it's ribble cycles that has the bad rep.....your right chainreaction are excellent!!


----------



## aroundtheway (Aug 10, 2015)

I have. They majorly screwed up the fulfillment and shipment of my order. I do have to give the caveat that they have not been rude with my questions so far, but their order fulfillment and shipment has been entirely incompetent, careless, and inconvenient. 

I ordered a number of items for a Campagnolo groupset, which qualified me for the free, expedited and trackable shipping. The Chorus cassette came without a lockring, so they resent a replacement via Royal Mail, the slow and untrackable service, delaying my bike build for two entire weeks. I'm not sure what their standard of service is, but if the original order was sent through an expedited and trackable service, then any replacements sent due to their error should also be sent the same way. When the lockring finally arrived, they shipped it to the COMPLETELY WRONG address. They shipped it to my billing address rather than my shipping address, even though both are distinctly filled out in my account information on their website. They couldn't even verify the shipping address from my original order. 


My billing address is a virtual address and for any packages that the virtual address service forwards, they charge a fee. At this point, to get the lockring when I need it, it would cost $40 US for next day air, otherwise I have to wait another 5-7 business days for ground shipping which also has a fee. I sent an email to Ribble asking them to pay for the expedited next day air shipping or to pay for the return postage and refund me for the lockring.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

^ Perhaps you should have purchased your components from a USA retailer. Higher price, but faster delivery and less hassle.

Picture a triangle with the points labeled: Fast, Cheap, Good. Each leg of the triangle will connect two of the words. As a general rule, you can have two, but not all three.


----------



## aroundtheway (Aug 10, 2015)

Or perhaps they should have just got my order correct the first time. Picture a triangle with points labeled Get.It.Right. It's possible to have all three. I've experienced it.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

aroundtheway said:


> Or perhaps they should have just got my order correct the first time. Picture a triangle with points labeled Get.It.Right. It's possible to have all three. I've experienced it.


Yes. True.

I don't see the point of complaining about it here. It won't make your experience any better. It won't improve the service you were provided. Perhaps it's just cathartic for you.

FWIW, I've ordered about six times from Ribble. Exceptional service every time.

Texascyclesports.com is a good resource for USA orders.

Anyway, better luck on the next order.


----------



## aroundtheway (Aug 10, 2015)

The original question for this thread was has anyone had bad service with Ribble. My post answers that question. 

You're responses to my posts do not answer the original question and neither did I ever


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

aroundtheway said:


> The original question for this thread was has anyone had bad service with Ribble. My post answers that question.


You win.

An 8+ year call back.

That's a pretty good record for Ribble service!


----------



## aroundtheway (Aug 10, 2015)

My post answers the original question asked: has anyone had bad service from Ribbles? 

Your replies to me do not nor did I ever ask you what I should have done, so I don't know what kind of catharsis or entitlement you from sharing unsolicited advice. 

FWIW, I'm glad your experiences with Ribble have been positive.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

aroundtheway said:


> My post answers the original question asked: has anyone had bad service from Ribbles?


It does. Thank you.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

tvad said:


> You win.
> 
> An 8+ year call back.


No winning here on RBR.

Create a new post - you are reprimanded for not using the search function and looking up old threads.
Post on an old post - you are reprimanded for bringing back the dead.

For the love of Zeus!


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

arai_speed said:


> No winning here on RBR.


Plenty of _whining_ though...


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

tvad said:


> Plenty of _whining_ though...


No doubt! You among them?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

So...back to the topic: I don't order stuff I'm in a hurry for from UK suppliers not due to poor service on their part but due to the indeterminate periods of time I've had shipments get hung up for at the US port of entry. Usually it's only a day or three but I've had stuff take several weeks to get through.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

aroundtheway said:


> My post answers the original question asked: has anyone had bad service from Ribbles?


Mine have been positive. In fact, it's the only place I buy bike stuff from (except clothes). I've bought 4 component groups, countless tires and tubes, tools, etc. Always ships free, never takes more than a week to arrive, and never any taxes/duty. Hell, I've had orders from domestic vendors that take longer to arrive. 

There may be some isolated incidences of botched orders (8 years ago!), but I think if you look at the posts on Ribble here, the vast majority of customers are pretty happy with the place.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

arai_speed said:


> No winning here on RBR.
> 
> Create a new post - you are reprimanded for not using the search function and looking up old threads.
> Post on an old post - you are reprimanded for bringing back the dead.
> ...


In this case someone dug up an 8 year old thread to complain about something. Not to ask a question, or find out about something that can be searched, thus solving the problem. He went way back in time to find a thread so that he could add on his bad experience. Since no one else has bothered to find this thread about this particular problem for 7 years or so, yeah...it's kinda whiney. Obviously it's not a huge problem or we'd be seeing lots more comments or threads. And it looks like it was the guys first post...he now has a total of 4 and joined last month. I find it a little off when someone seemingly joins a forum just to post a bad experience w/ a vendor or product, the same way I think it's weird when someone joins and immediately posts about a great product. In other forums you'd see lots of 'join date/post count' comments, but we're very nice here and don't ever do anything to make new members uncomfortable.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

cxwrench said:


> In this case someone dug up an 8 year old thread to complain about something. Not to ask a question, or find out about something that can be searched, thus solving the problem. He went way back in time to find a thread so that he could add on his bad experience. Since no one else has bothered to find this thread about this particular problem for 7 years or so, yeah...it's kinda whiney. Obviously it's not a huge problem or we'd be seeing lots more comments or threads. And it looks like it was the guys first post...he now has a total of 4 and joined last month. I find it a little off when someone seemingly joins a forum just to post a bad experience w/ a vendor or product, the same way I think it's weird when someone joins and immediately posts about a great product.


Everything on point. Well said.

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cxwrench again."


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

cxwrench said:


> ...I find it a little off when someone seemingly joins a forum just to post a bad experience w/ a vendor or product, the same way I think it's weird when someone joins and immediately posts about a great product. In other forums you'd see lots of 'join date/post count' comments, but we're very nice here and don't ever do anything to make new members uncomfortable.


I don't.

People like to vent their frustrations and online forums are a great medium for that. Same is true for products/services they enjoy.

Would you find it a little off if a customer walked into your shop, you gave them great service, and they happily posted a good review on yelp? Or some other social media platform?

I do agree that RBR is good about letting people just join and post. I like that about this place.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

tvad said:


> ^ Perhaps you should have purchased your components from a USA retailer. Higher price, but faster delivery and less hassle.
> 
> Picture a triangle with the points labeled: Fast, Cheap, Good. Each leg of the triangle will connect two of the words. As a general rule, you can have two, but not all three.


I do not agree. It is possible to have all 3 and I have found Ribble to hit on all 3 of those points. I know a lot of people use them and I rarely hear bad things. I am sure that they make mistakes as everybody does. I personally have experienced none with them.


looigi said:


> So...back to the topic: I don't order stuff I'm in a hurry for from UK suppliers not due to poor service on their part but due to the indeterminate periods of time I've had shipments get hung up for at the US port of entry. Usually it's only a day or three but I've had stuff take several weeks to get through.


I have had orders from Nashbar and Niagra Cycles take longer. If I have to have something in a hurry than I go to a store and pay more for it. 


aroundtheway said:


> I ordered a number of items for a Campagnolo groupset, which qualified me for the free, expedited and trackable shipping. The Chorus cassette came without a lockring, so they resent a replacement via Royal Mail, the slow and untrackable service, delaying my bike build for two entire weeks. I'm not sure what their standard of service is, but if the original order was sent through an expedited and trackable service, then any replacements sent due to their error should also be sent the same way. When the lockring finally arrived, they shipped it to the COMPLETELY WRONG address. They shipped it to my billing address rather than my shipping address, even though both are distinctly filled out in my account information on their website. They couldn't even verify the shipping address from my original order.


I truly am sorry that you are having a bad experience with them. That sucks. I will say that it is rare that you find a less expensive vendor when it comes to groupsets, especially Campy. I have never seen a U.S. vendor even come close on Campy. Not once. I won't rehash the reasons for this as it has been done many times. I will simply state that they are the best source on groupsets that I have seen. I have used them multiple times so I know that they are legit.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I live in California and order from them all the time without problems.
I usually get my order in a week and shipping costs are lower than ordering from the U.S.
Tires and components cost half of what they do here, I ordered a Campy Chorus group recently for a really good price.


----------



## KCENDER (Sep 5, 2015)

tvad said:


> ^ Perhaps you should have purchased your components from a USA retailer. Higher price, but faster delivery and less hassle.
> 
> Picture a triangle with the points labeled: Fast, Cheap, Good. Each leg of the triangle will connect two of the words. As a general rule, you can have two, but not all three.


 That visual works pretty good for my remaining cells. You sound like an econ professor I had several decades ago. My lament is: promised two day shipping, but it isn't shipped for days. Once shipped, it arrives two days later. Splendid!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

arai_speed said:


> I don't.
> 
> People like to vent their frustrations and online forums are a great medium for that. Same is true for products/services they enjoy.
> 
> ...


Ever heard the term 'shill'? As for Yelp, we've had customers do exactly that. Then Yelp removed their complimentary review of us because _they were new to Yelp and their review couldn't be trusted._

The real reason for removing the review? We refused to buy adverstising on Yelp. Their salespeople were unbelievably rude and persistent. I'm always leery of anyone that joins and the first thing they do is makes 'review' type posts that are to the extreme one way or the other.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> Ever heard the term 'shill'? As for Yelp, we've had customers do exactly that. Then Yelp removed their complimentary review of us because _they were new to Yelp and their review couldn't be trusted._
> 
> The real reason for removing the review? We refused to buy adverstising on Yelp. Their salespeople were unbelievably rude and persistent. I'm always leery of anyone that joins and the first thing they do is makes 'review' type posts that are to the extreme one way or the other.


So true.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

cxwrench said:


> ...first thing they do is makes *'review'* type posts that are to the extreme one way or the other.


Maybe this site should changes its name from "roadbike*review*.com" to something else?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> In this case someone dug up an 8 year old thread to complain about something. Not to ask a question, or find out about something that can be searched, thus solving the problem. He went way back in time to find a thread so that he could add on his bad experience. Since no one else has bothered to find this thread about this particular problem for 7 years or so, yeah...it's kinda whiney. Obviously it's not a huge problem or we'd be seeing lots more comments or threads. And it looks like it was the guys first post...he now has a total of 4 and joined last month. I find it a little off when someone seemingly joins a forum just to post a bad experience w/ a vendor or product, the same way I think it's weird when someone joins and immediately posts about a great product. In other forums you'd see lots of 'join date/post count' comments, but we're very nice here and don't ever do anything to make new members uncomfortable.


That's hilarious! 

And I agree... Always a little weird when you see the low post count complaint or props. I used them once only and I was shocked at how fast my order arrived. I got a great price and good service as well, as I emailed them with a question prior to my buying from them. Again, my N=only 1 but it was one positive experience, enough that I sent a thank you email after my order arrived. That's not something I'll do usually. I am from New Jersey. And some dredge no less. You figure he googled the topics and the forum came up so he joined to pile on an artifact of a thread?


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

In the year and a half that I've been following the bike scene, I've heard nothing but good things about Ribble.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

tvad said:


> Everything on point. Well said.
> 
> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cxwrench again."


Repped.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

arai_speed said:


> Maybe this site should changes its name from "roadbike*review*.com" to something else?


Jesus...take it in the context of my whole post, don't just pick and choose single words in an attempt to make a point.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

I read your whole post.

I just find it funny that you are put off by people posting "reviews" on a site that's based on reviews.


Don't you see the irony in that?


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

arai_speed said:


> I just find it funny that you are put off by people posting "reviews" on a site that's based on reviews.
> 
> 
> Don't you see the irony in that?


I always thought RoadBikeReview.com was named for the Reviews Section, and UserReviews Section, and the discussion forum was a by product.

edited.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

tvad said:


> I always thought RoadBikeReview.com was named for the Reviews Section, and UserReviews Section, and the discussion forum was a by product.
> 
> edited.


Possibly. I would imagine those nuances are lost on a new poster finding this topic for the very first time.

Anyways...enough from me.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

arai_speed said:


> Possibly. I would imagine those nuances are lost on a new poster finding this topic for the very first time.


Could be...but the title of this thread doesn't mention a review, and the original post is basically a rant, not a review. Any irony is lost on me in this instance.

Maybe a new sub forum should be started titled "RoadBikeRants"?


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

I've ordered from Ribble dozens of times over the years and used to rave about them.

However, no more.

They badly screwed up my two most recent orders and were not exactly bending over backwards to be accommodating and make it right, when the problem was 110% their fault. Details were posted previously by me in another, recent thread if anyone cares.

I'm sure a sale will lure me in again at some point, maybe, but I'm pretty leery of them these days as their packing quality control has gone to the dogs of late in my experience.


----------

